# Consuming alcohol while on Testosterone boosters, dangerous?



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 21, 2014)

So I recently started taking Surge. Well the other day I took my recommend dose and shortly after my heart started racing really fast. This was on a morning following a night of drinking. Anyone have any answers as to why I felt like that?


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 21, 2014)

Well alcohol is bad mmkay!!! But seriously doubt the two are connected. Most t-boosters are junk anyway.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 21, 2014)

You actually bought a testosterone booster?  Why? you could have bought Super dmz for half the cost and got waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy more out of it... or hell a bottle of test for that matter.

stop wasting you money on that shit!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 21, 2014)

^^^^This^^^^


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So I recently started taking Surge. Well the other day I took my recommend dose and shortly after my heart started racing really fast. This was on a morning following a night of drinking. Anyone have any answers as to why I felt like that?



Working on negging you again.  Won't be long now.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 22, 2014)

Negged again... Do some research stop making dumb ass post..I am really surprised some of the other guys that are a lot more harsh than me havent found you yet.  If you are serious then people will help you on here but all you do is ask can I drink.  I think you want to party with your friend and look like you live in the gym at the sametime.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 22, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Negged again... Do some research stop making dumb ass post..I am really surprised some of the other guys that are a lot more harsh than me havent found you yet.  If you are serious then people will help you on here but all you do is ask can I drink.  I think you want to party with your friend and look like you live in the gym at the sametime.


Drunks are always a pain in the ass. And that is exactly what L2L is. In his other thread he claims to be a former alchoholic but all his threads deal with the same thing: "please give me permission to drink." Typical alchoholic behavior. Check yourself into rehab and deal with your addiction. When you get clean I'm sure the guys help you. Good luck.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 22, 2014)

You guys are nuts. I drink once a week and treat myself to a few glasses of wine with dinner. I am simply looking for answers to see if that will be detrimental to my lifting. I do not drink at all 6 days per week. Sometimes I only drink 2 times a month.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> working on negging you again. Won't be long now.



lmao!!!!


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 22, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You actually bought a testosterone booster?  Why? you could have bought Super dmz for half the cost and got waaaaaaaaayyyyyyy more out of it... or hell a bottle of test for that matter.
> 
> stop wasting you money on that shit!!!


I once was in that pool of complete subclasses...

Now I spend my money with more understanding


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2014)

he just said he only drinks 1-2 times a month, but said he has a few of glasses of wine with dinner, last time i checked a few was 3-4, damn just drink the whole bottle


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

Fucking Alco's ..... Yes you can smoke meth with your vodka


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 22, 2014)

And throw in your opiate of choice too. Like a cherry on the sundae.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2014)

surge? You just spent 50 bucks on rosemary extract and tribulus. Both are known jew spices that cause catabolism and facial wasting.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 23, 2014)

> You just spent 50 bucks on rosemary extract and tribulus. Both are known jew spices that cause catabolism and *facial wasting*.



I think I bought a membership to that site once....


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

SFW said:


> surge? You just spent 50 bucks on rosemary extract and tribulus. Both are known jew spices that cause catabolism and facial wasting.



These people disagree with you...........

http://www.reviews.bodybuilding.com/Neon_Sport/Surge


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 23, 2014)

Are you really, honestly reposting reviews from bodybuilding.com? And from a reviewer who was given the product free...how many freebie you think he will get in the future if he tells the truth and says " its full of jew spices known to cause catabolism" ? None thats how many. Examine.com has pretty straight up feedback about most of the placebos in surge. Try looking there next time.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok so what should I go with next time if I need something to help me with my test? Ive made great gains while on this stuff so I know its working. By the way there are more reviews from people on there about this product. Not all of them were given free samples. It has a 9.2 Rating out of 10. That is pretty solid and Ive asked other lifters who have used this stuff. They were the ones who recommended it before I even got some. Their words were "Neon makes a great product! If you don't go to a doctor and want to buy something over the counter, go with this brand." They dont' post reviews on Bodybuilding.com either.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 23, 2014)

So called natural test boosters are all mostly bullshit. Go with any of them and believe they work and you may seem to "feel it working" or make some sort of progress. Thats why its referred to as the placebo effect. It does cause some minor differences but they are attributed to the power of your conviction that you are taking something and that you should feel a difference. What are you 12-13 yrs old. Surely if you read any unbiased studies  about the ingredients in that bullshit blend you'd know that you bought nothing to make a noticeable difference in your testosterone level.  Get blood work done and then take a 10 lb tub of it and have it your t levels checked again. You will be very angry with those idiots who rate it 9.2 out of 10 on bb.com


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 23, 2014)

Like i suggested earlier. Take the ingredients list and visit examine.com and see exactly what their testing and unbiased reporting offer as proof of the efficacy of them.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 24, 2014)

Most "T-boosters" increase sexually bonded testosterone and decrease free test. So, yes, you will "feel something." In this case the "something" is deceptively bad.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 24, 2014)

by sexually bonded do you mean testosterone bound by sex hormone binding globulin? If so this is still incorrect. Test boosters increase libido in some but that increase isn't due to a noticeable increase in testosterone but in some cases is due to a very slight increase in free unbound T. Not nearly enough, mind you, to increase muscular performance but enough to make you slightly more horny. Most have ingredients like fenugreek, maca, nettle root, l dopa etc. Yes you feel something but it doesn't make you bigger or stronger. Mainly just broker.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never seen a legit study that shows an increase of more than 50 ng/dL. I've seen plenty of studies that show an actual decrease as well as a decrease in estrogen.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

What do you all take when you come off gear? I've heard of some people taking test boosters between cycles to help the slump. Is super DMZa good product to take?


----------

